# wanting ice



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

So I know it might be a little early to start dreaming of ice fishing trips. But I was in sportsmans warehouse looking at gear and saw a ice fishing tent and it really got me itching to do much more ice fishing this year. My question is where to go around the Salt Lake Valley? I'm well aware of strawberry, but what other places should I consider and start planning for?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

east canyon, rockport, mantua, and pineview if your looking for close to home. Utah lake also has fantastic fishing if your have the cahoonas to be one of the first ones on the hard deck. If your looking for bigger fish i would drive a little further.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Deer Creek is always a good choice close to SLC. Mixed bag of fish and fairly consistent. That is when and if it freezes...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

cbassonafly said:


> So I know it might be a little early to start dreaming of ice fishing trips. But I was in sportsmans warehouse looking at gear and saw a ice fishing tent and it really got me itching to do much more ice fishing this year. My question is where to go around the Salt Lake Valley? I'm well aware of strawberry, but what other places should I consider and start planning for?


You've slipped and bumped your head. Bring this sick subject up in a month or so....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I usually want some ice also but that is in my glass of burbon later in the evening. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with you Critter, let's get the hunting season over before we break out the sleds.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I already bought some ice fishing jigs.....stared at the ice gear in the garage....and spoke to a few close friends about where the 1st ice will be this year. Can't wait for it to start up! Bring on the ice!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake is great! Then there are those backcountry skiing/ice fishing adventures to do too right in the Wasatch that are super close to SLC!!!!!


Now come on people stop talking about the ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now come on people stop talking about the ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!![/quote]Especially when the next 6 weeks is the best open-water fishing of the year!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Critter,
I like your attitude.........and I do love to ice fish.
:mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Critter,
I like your attitude.........and I do love to ice fish.
:mrgreen:


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I apologize for the early ice fishing thoughts... its true i need to get in my fall fishing and pheasant hunting then its time to ice fish. I just got very excited at the thought of buying a ice fishing hut and saw myself on the ice all day. it was a great thought that will soon be reality, but there is plenty of open water to fish for now  by the way i dont have any ice fishing buddies to go with this year... any takers??


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

cbassonafly said:


> I apologize for the early ice fishing thoughts... its true i need to get in my fall fishing and pheasant hunting then its time to ice fish. I just got very excited at the thought of buying a ice fishing hut and saw myself on the ice all day. it was a great thought that will soon be reality, but there is plenty of open water to fish for now  by the way i dont have any ice fishing buddies to go with this year... any takers??


Anytime you are welcome to join my twin and I!

Even for the backcountry skiing/ice adventures. I have extra snowshoes, beacons, shovels, probes for the lakes that require that. There are a few that don't require all the avalanche gear though. If you have the ambition and determination you can go with us.

Here is some ice fishin porn from last year. 
There is Lake Mary.....,

























There is Lake Catherine......,

























There is Red Pine Lake........,

























There is Twin Lakes...............,


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

SOLD- it was the ice fishing porn that got me! i would love to do a back country trip like that. I dont ski or snow board though, but i do have snow shoes and would be willing to venture out with you and your twin TDT.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

cbassonafly said:


> SOLD- it was the ice fishing porn that got me! i would love to do a back country trip like that. I dont ski or snow board though, but i do have snow shoes and would be willing to venture out with you and your twin TDT.


When the ice forms we will take you. There are a few other lakes to hit as well (5 or 6) that we didn't get to last year. PM sent


----------

